# Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

About 4 or 5 days ago I began getting the message 'Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered'. It occurred specifically for the first time while I was playing football manager and had a youtube video streaming in the background at the same time. My screen initially blacks out a couple of times and then the message pops up at the bottom of my screen resulting in game crashes and unviewable streams. 

I am able to recreate the same problem either by playing games which bring on the problem as far as 40 or 50 minutes into gameplay or by streaming multiple youtube videos at the same time which brings the problem on in a matter of minutes.

I have looked at a number of posts which have identified the same problem and have tried to carry out as many of the possible solutions as are possible.

1. I have updated all my video drivers
2. I have downloaded and installed all my windows updates
3. I have ruled out my graphics card overheating

Radeon HD 5770 
Windows Vista
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.5GHz 2.5 GHz
4GB RAM
32 Bit

I think it is also worth noting that I have had this graphics card for maybe 6 months now and have had no problems with my pc at all thus far. As far as I am aware nothing new has been installed on my pc and there is no new hardware either.

Other solutions I have seen posted include removing the catalyst control centre, uninstalling and then reinstalling my graphics card and increasing memory/gpu clock speeds. I am however very hesitant to do any of these things as I am not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to this stuff and I fear if I did try one of these things I would either not do it correctly or would be unable to return my pc to its previous state should it not work.

I have also seen posts which state there could be a problem due to an incorrect power supply (Which I am ruling out as it has worked thus far correctly) or with the RAM although it does not state what I can do to confirm this. 

Hopefully someone can help me pinpoint exactly what is wrong with me set up and point me in the direction of a solution that works for me!


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> I have also seen posts which state there could be a problem due to an incorrect power supply (Which I am ruling out as it has worked thus far correctly) or with the RAM although it does not state what I can do to confirm this.


 Power supplies can go bad and it may not deliver enough power when the card is under a heavy load. What is your PSU? Manufacturer, watts, etc. The info should all be on the side of the PSU if you open your case.


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hopefully this is what you were after, 

Bestec
Model: ATX0350P5WA
Input: 100-127 v ~ 10A 200-240 - 5A 50/60Hz
Output: 350w Max


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

This is from AMD power requirement for a 5770: 
450 Watt or greater power supply with one 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors recommended (600 Watt and two 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode)

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk...5770/Pages/ati-radeon-hd-5770-overview.aspx#3

Even if it was working with that PSU doesn't mean that it is going to continue to work especially when you are putting stress on the GPU.

From your description an under powered PSU is very likely your problem.


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

I think i'll give it a shot then and get a new power supply, in terms of getting one however do you think I should aim for one which meets those specs outlined for my graphics card or do you think I should aim for something better? 

Also as previously stated i'm not great with all this sort of stuff and have only ever added additional RAM and new graphics cards to PCs before, do you think I can do something like this myself or do you think I'll need outside help to get it going?


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

So I just got a blue screen whilst streaming a video!

'A Problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problem continues, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer... (continues on how to start in safe mode)

Technical information:

*** Stop: 0x00000116 (0x89A36008, 0x8928576, 0x00000000, 0x00000002)

*** atikmpag.sys - address (more letters & numbers)

Followed by messages about crash dumping and physical memory dumping

Don't know if this helps pinpoint anything in particular but thought I would share it just in case!

PS. Also my house mate has just informed me that my PC did blue screen like this a couple of days ago and so this is the second time this has happened.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Something is not stable with your video card. I would start with the PSU. I would get a 500 or 550 watt. Corsair, Antec or Seasonic. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139032


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094

I have had a look over the net and found this PSU which can be quickly distributed from here in the UK and which matches the dimensions of my current PSU (Well ish) which I think is important as my current PSU seems to be quite tightly packed in my PC's casing and I am uncertain as to whether another PSU even slightly bigger in size would be able to make the fit.

Also do you think inserting a new power supply would be easy to accomplish despite my lack of knowledge with these things or would you suggest I get outside help to do it?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a good PSU. They are simple to install just remember what was plugged into your computer when you take the old one out. You can always ask here too.


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

So I have had the new PSU installed in my computer and I thought it had solved my problem but unfortunately I received the dreaded 'Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered' once more. 

Although this has not solved my problem it does seem to have reduced it as football manager for example was nearly unplayable a couple of days ago and yet now I can play it fine so long as I don't have anything else running in the background such as a video stream. 

Would it now be worth seeing if I can get my graphics card replaced or do you think I should try something else?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I would first update the drivers.

Download the latest drivers here.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista32.aspx

Follow instructions here to remove old drivers
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU57RemoveOldGraphicsDrivers.aspx#windowsvista


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

Done and Done and still the message appears


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you checked your temperatures? If you need a utility download Hardware Monitor http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor/versions-history.html


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

Since my last post my computer ran problem free for maybe 4 or 5 hours or so. In that time I tried putting it to the test and was able to play numerous games as well as being able to stream a high number of videos all at once without any problems. I did however experience my problem once more maybe 30 minutes into playing shogun total war probably the most demanding game I have on my pc.

As far as temperatures go, there is a temperature monitor in the catalyst control centre and I did monitor it over the time I was putting my PC through its paces. Shogun took it up to the high 80's at its max and I experienced my problem when the GPU was in its Mid 70's. I have since experienced the problem again when my GPU has been in its mid 40's.

Since I first had this problem I have noticed that the higher the temperature the more likely the chance of a problem but I think I should also mention that I have experienced the problem in the past even when my GPU has been at its resting temperature.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What's your CPU Temp?


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

Computer was fine for over 4 hours today when the program arose in a game. I monitored the temperatures of my cpu all the way through and the highest recorded temp was 62 but it generally hovered around the mid 50's and was at around that level when I experienced my problem,

Usually I just quit the programs I am running when I experience the problem resulting in it stopping but this time it occurred over and over again despite ending all programs that I had running and so I was left with no choice but to restart my PC.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You may be trying to do more at one time than your system can handle. If I am running a game I turn everything else off.


----------



## douglos (Mar 26, 2012)

When I experienced the problem today it occurred when all I had running was the game and the HWMonitor. The game itself was just a side scroller and is pretty minor in terms of what it demands of my pc compared to some of my other games. 

What is frustrating is that I used to be able to run high quality games whilst sometimes listening to a podcast or something in the background, about 5 minutes ago I experienced the problem when I was watching a youtube video. I wasn't playing a game and its not like I had 5 other programs running, all I had open was a single youtube video and I was unable to watch it.


----------



## jandttech (Oct 25, 2011)

try rolling back the driver or You can read about TDR in detail here
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg487368

After reading the article all i did was
1. open REGEDIT
2. goto HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers.
3. Add following DWORD "TdrLevel"
4. Set the value to "0"

This disables TDR. I dont see a downside in doing this. SO far my system is working fine. I hope both windows and Ati come up with some solution which doesnot require playing with registry


----------

